# Dankung Double Review: Agile Toucan and Slingshot Release



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I received two well wrapped packages in the mail yesterday. Curious since I ordered them weeks apart. More than ok though as the realease arrived when expected and the Agile Toucan much earlier than expected. Initial observation both Items well made. I don't like the rubber that they shipped with the Agile Toucan and the pouch was too thick to even use with the release I ordered from them. I swithched out the tubes for some from Simple-Shot and all is good. I will review both with Pictures later today. But initially I a impressed. It only took a few shots with the release to get the hang of it and though slower than hand shooting for sure. Its not too slow and it truly saves my arthritic hand. More later


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Ok better late than never I suppose. I have been under the weather the last few days and just have not had the get up and go to finish my review. Finally feeling better so here we go. I will start with the release .http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/new-professional-release-aid_1453

It arrived in about two weeks, I was impressed with the fit and finish. It even came in a cool embossed velvet bag. see the link above. The jaws are very smooth and the operation is slick. It clicks solidly in front of the ammo and i can draw back pretty much effortlessly. I usually draw my pounch and put the tip of my thumb to the corner of my mouth for reference. With the releash I put the top post to the corner of my mouth and that gets me very nearly the same impact point. I am still not quite as accurate as I am with my own grip but I think that is largely a familiarity issue and the more I use it the better I get. I am also finding that the larger the ammo the better my accuracy is. 7/16 is better for me than 3/8 with this. This is fine by me as I bought this specifically to allow me to use heavy bands and not bother my arthritic thumb joint. I am not hitting my 1" focus target at 10 meters with some regularity and my misses are small near misses. There is also an optimum speed of release if i push the release too slow I tend to move off target. A little faster is better. It slows loading down a touch but again the more I use it the faster I get. It was a big pricey at 64.00 but being able to shoot when it would otherwise be too painful is well worth the expense


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Now for the Dankung Agile Toucan, This I saw on Dankung's Facebook page, I followed the link and the deal was too good to pass up. It was only $21.00 and change on their site it is 39.92. It can shoot both looped tubes and flats. I have not banded it with flats yet but will let you know when i do. Initial impressions very good. Good fit and finish feels good in the hand and is easily pocketable. Slides into my rear jeans pocket no problem. It is designed for a pinch grip and works well that way. I have not previously been a fan of tubes, as I have not been as accurate with them as flats. I am still not quite as good with this one but its wide fork gap makes it pretty much in line with my other favorites so I am better with this one than the others. I have already taken several starlings at a good distance so it is an able hunter and its ease of carry makes it a good edc and good for the bug out bag. Especially with its ability to handle different elastic types. I give it a big thumbs up. Fit and finish is wonderful and I definitely got my money's worth.

So my first two Dankung purchases were pleasantly better than I had hoped. I will be ordering more.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Another pic


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

I have both these too. Love the Toucan it's a nice little shooter especially with tubes. As for the release I think it's well made and does the job but I couldn't really get on with it. I tend to use it with my chrony when I'm testing speeds with different ammo and bloody strong bandsets that I struggle to pull back with pinch strength alone.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

That release looks cool, and the agile toucan looks sweet,, even though the toucan is more versatile, I'd probably have snagged the angry owl,,, yep,,just for the goofy face..

Thanks for the comprehensive review, I hope the release works well and reduces your thumb pains..


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

honorary pie said:


> That release looks cool, and the agile toucan looks sweet,, even though the toucan is more versatile, I'd probably have snagged the angry owl,,, yep,,just for the goofy face..
> 
> Thanks for the comprehensive review, I hope the release works well and reduces your thumb pains..


The Angry Owl is on my list lol. I wonder who names these things? ****Update, I was using the Release with my Hathcock Poly Sniper and 7/16 ammo at 10 meters with my focus targets which is a bent teaspoon with target spot on it. I was hitting it 2 out of three times with the release. As long as I concentrate on putting the upper post in the corner of my mouth and pull the release at the correct speed I good. As with all things practice is key. My Hammer is on order. I intend to band it heavy and see how good the release is with monster bands.


----------

